# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  Встреча РИБ "Исккон и варнаашрама" Февраль 2021 г. Враджендра Кумар пр.

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Запись 7 февраля 2021 года

Ссылка

https://yadi.sk/i/YPAyfvD3UNX3Qg?fbc...kJml80hc9BINWI

----------


## Prema

Тут важно понять то, что всё происходит по воле Кришны, а не по нашему желанию. Варнашрама возникла по воле Кришны и по Его же воле она была разрушена. Для всего существует своё время. Как в Сатья-югу каждый от рождения был чистым преданным, но не было возможности достичь Голоки, так и Кали-юга – век вражды и лицемерия предназначена для того, чтобы проявились все демонические качества и пороки, но в эту югу есть определенное благо, которое проявилось благодаря приходу Кришны и Господа Чайтаньи – возможность достичь Голоки. В Кали-югу Кришне не нужна варнашрама и поэтому её не будет. И наши желания тут не в счёт.


 «На заре творения, в Сатья-югу, существует только одно сословие. Оно называется хамса, и к нему принадлежат все люди. В Сатья-югу каждый от рождения является чистым преданным Господа, поэтому мудрецы называют ее Крита-югой, эпохой безукоризненного выполнения всех религиозных обязанностей. В упомянутую эпоху слог ом отражает суть Вед, а единственный объект размышления — это Я Сам. Я являю Себя в образе четвероногого быка, олицетворяющего религию, и люди, живущие в Сатья-югу,  аскетичные  и  безгрешные,  поклоняются  Мне  в  образе  Господа Хамсы. О благословенный, в начале Трета-юги из Моего сердца, источника дыхания  жизни,  возникают  три  раздела  ведического  знания — «Риг», «Сама»  и  «Яджур».  А  из  этого  знания  Я  появляюсь  в  образе  триединого жертвоприношения. *В Трета-югу из вселенской формы Личности Бога возникают четыре сословия.* Брахманы появляются из головы Господа, кшатрии — из Его рук,  вайшьи — из  бедер,  а  шудры — из  ног.  Отличительными характеристиками  членов  каждого  сословия  являются  исполнение  соответствующих обязанностей и следование правилам поведения данного сословия» (Бхаг., 11.17.10—13).

«Система варн соблюдалась безукоризненно в течение долгого времени до тех пор, пока Джамадагни и его сын Парашурама,  которые  обладали  характером  кшатриев, не начали претендовать на положение брахманов. Поскольку они стали исполнять обязанности, противоречащие их природе,  это  привело  к  разногласиям  между  брахманами и кшатриями. Из-за вражды между этими двумя сословиями установилась традиция определять варну человека на основе  его  происхождения.  Именно  тогда  в  завуалированной форме идея кастовой системы, не учитывающей природные склонности человека, проникла в «Ману-самхиту» и другие  священные  писания.  Лишившись  возможности занять более высокое положение в обществе, кшатрии решили  уничтожить  сословие  брахманов.  Для  этого  они стали поддерживать буддизм. Но любое действие вызывает  противодействие.  В  результате  классовое  деление общества, основанное исключительно на праве рождения, стало  еще  заметнее.  Этот  конфликт  между  брахманами, злоупотреблявшими  своим  положением,  основанном только на их происхождении, и кшатриями, предавшими свою культуру, привел к деградации и тех, и других. Так называемые брахманы, в действительности не имеющие никаких брахманских добродетелей, стали создавать священные писания, учитывая лишь  собственную выгоду и пренебрегая  интересами  других  сословий.  Кшатрии,  утратившие могущество,  потерпели  поражение  в  битвах  с  врагами. Изгнанные  из  своих  царств,  они  приняли  буддизм.  Вайшьи, также лишившиеся некогда присущих им качеств, начали проповедовать джайнизм. А шудры, которые прежде верой и правдой служили своим хозяевам, стали промышлять  воровством  и  разбоем.  Отвергнув  авторитет  ведических  писаний,  страна  сначала  оказалась  под  властью мусульман, а потом в нее пришли торговые компании. В результате идея служения другим была предана забвению.  Так  влияние  Кали-юги  становилось  все  сильнее и сильнее. Нынешнее плачевное состояние Индии, которая в прошлом господствовала над другими странами и была образцом для подражания, вызвано не древностью страны, а упадком системы варнашрамы. *Если будет на то воля Господа,  повелителя  всех  живых  существ  и  религиозных заповедей, в Индии появится могущественный правитель, который  восстановит  систему  варнашрамы.  Вот  почему  составитель Пуран с нетерпением ожидает прихода Калки*». 

Бхактивинода Тхакур «Шри Чайтанья Шикшамрита»

----------

